# 4 Fatties walk into a bar :)



## jaxgatorz (Feb 20, 2009)

Nothing better to do today so here goes... 2 Blueberry eggo fatties and 2 Pizza fatties... London broil and of course the wicked beans...
JD maple w/
blueberry eggo-blueberries-cinnamon-nutmeg-brown sugar maple syrup


JD hot- canadian bacon-pepperoni-habenero and 4 blend cheese-sauteed shrooms and onions and serrano peps..tomatoe paste spiced up


seared london broil rubbed up


BEANS!!!!


On the smoker they go


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 20, 2009)

Lookin good!!!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice start...happiness is a full smoker!!! LOL!!! Hope to get mine filled up again in the am, too. Oh, don't forget to put the beans under the fatties to catch all the good drippings, yum!

Oh my belly hurts just thinking about it...gotta hit the fridge and finish eating breakfast, or, start an early lunch?!

Eric


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 20, 2009)

You've been busy, lol.  Everything looks great.  Makes me hungry.


----------



## yodelhawk (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks great! You gonna post a pic when they are done?


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 20, 2009)

Heck yeah.. I dont Bubba to shoot me


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 20, 2009)

lol, He might let you slide on this one because you've posted some qview.  But who knows?


----------



## jaye220 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice work...those guys on top are some fat fatties.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 20, 2009)

London broil done


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 20, 2009)

Finished pics.. Have a great weekend folks !!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks great!!


----------



## cman95 (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks great....points for the fatties!


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 21, 2009)

That looks like an awesome plate, Mike!! Nice looking grub, was the Lang fired up to kiss those meats?


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 21, 2009)

Thx guys and gals. No Laurel, no lang this time.. Im kinda glad i kept my cheapo gasser around


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 21, 2009)

I find it very rewarding that the FATTY envelope continues to expand. Congrats on a creative and tasty imagination.


----------

